# Club run behaviour



## outlash (28 Apr 2014)

With only having ridden with my local CC, I'm curious to know what sort of behaviour goes on/is tolerated on the club runs you all go on?
How big are the groups? Do you do through and off or take turns at the front at random? Do you suffer people hanging on the back? Sprint at every village sign or just on the run in to home? Cafe stop at halfway or not? What (or who) grinds your gears on a Sunday morning?

TIA


Tony.


----------



## montage (28 Apr 2014)

Strava wrecked club runs


----------



## MikeG (28 Apr 2014)

Cafe stop at about 20 to 25 miles (halfway). No formal time in front, although the ride leader usually goes there as he is the only one who knows the way generally. No-one gets dropped, stop for all mechanicals etc.......pace of the slowest rider. Those who need to go faster can have a burst up the hills, and just wait at the top.

Cycle Club Sudbury. All welcome!!


----------



## outlash (29 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> Strava wrecked club runs



If there was ever a decisive topic, it's this. Personally, I only use Strava to log my activity but there are those who don't see it that way...



MikeG said:


> Cafe stop at about 20 to 25 miles (halfway). No formal time in front, although the ride leader usually goes there as he is the only one who knows the way generally. No-one gets dropped, stop for all mechanicals etc.......pace of the slowest rider. Those who need to go faster can have a burst up the hills, and just wait at the top.
> 
> Cycle Club Sudbury. All welcome!!



Pretty relaxed then, although no-one generally else knows the route? 



Tony.


----------



## MikeG (29 Apr 2014)

outlash said:


> Pretty relaxed then, although no-one generally else knows the route?
> Tony.



The route discussion normally goes like this......"Where to today, esteemed leader".........."Tubby Tees"..........or ............"Blue Egg" .........or wherever. End of conversation


----------



## outlash (29 Apr 2014)

lol, that's interesting! Maybe we should name our routes 'blue egg'!


Tony.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2014)

Our club has so many club rides each is different, go in the fast group and expect to get hammered. Anything else is suited to the slowest rider.


----------



## sidevalve (29 Apr 2014)

Such things MUST be kept secret unless you know the handshake. Otherwise I'm afraid we'll have to shoot you.


----------



## PK99 (29 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Cafe stop at about 20 to 25 miles (halfway). No formal time in front, although the ride leader usually goes there as he is the only one who knows the way generally. No-one gets dropped, stop for all mechanicals etc.......pace of the slowest rider. Those who need to go faster can have a burst up the hills, and just wait at the top.
> 
> Cycle Club Sudbury. All welcome!!



Ditto my club


----------



## compo (29 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> Cafe stop at about 20 to 25 miles (halfway). No formal time in front, although the ride leader usually goes there as he is the only one who knows the way generally. No-one gets dropped, stop for all mechanicals etc.......pace of the slowest rider. Those who need to go faster can have a burst up the hills, and just wait at the top.
> 
> Cycle Club Sudbury. All welcome!!



I used to ride with CCS back in the late '70's early 80's. I was never fast but the club even then was exactly as you describe it.


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2014)

outlash said:


> With only having ridden with my local CC, I'm curious to know what sort of behaviour goes on/is tolerated on the club runs you all go on?
> How big are the groups? Do you do through and off or take turns at the front at random? Do you suffer people hanging on the back? Sprint at every village sign or just on the run in to home? Cafe stop at halfway or not? What (or who) grinds your gears on a Sunday morning?
> 
> TIA
> ...


 Varies, you can only fin out if you go along.


----------



## RussellZero (29 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> Strava wrecked club runs



Surely it's not Stravas fault, but the people who are changing their behaviour because of it. I'm sure it was optional to sprint in every segment when I last looked!


----------



## Peter Armstrong (29 Apr 2014)

I hate club runs that stop at a cafe, Im here to ride....


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Apr 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I hate club runs that stop at a cafe, Im here to ride....



I am of a similar opinion really, I just don't bother going on them during the summer, too slow, even the fast ones are pretty much just cruising pace and you never know for certain how things will go down and who will turn up.


----------



## snorri (29 Apr 2014)

MikeG said:


> The route discussion normally goes like this......"Where to today, esteemed leader".........."Tubby Tees"..........or ............"Blue Egg" .........or wherever. End of conversation


Ah memories.
A "foreign" club was having a few days hostelling in my area and I was invited by a friend who was one of the lower orders to join them for a day trip around my own locality. I would imagine I had a better local knowledge than any of the group, but was at no time consulted by the LEADER, or even invited to indicate any points of interest along the way. The LEADER and co-leader remained at the front throughout the day with the rest of us following like sheep. 
An interesting observation of human behaviour


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I am of a similar opinion really, I just don't bother going on them during the summer, too slow, even the fast ones are pretty much just cruising pace and you never know for certain how things will go down and who will turn up.



The clues in the name, a club run should be a social ride in my book, it can be at various paces but cake should be mandatory. Training rides are another thing all together, our club (and I'd suspect most others) do both.


----------



## outlash (29 Apr 2014)

HLaB said:


> Varies, you can only fin out if you go along.



If only it were that simple. Even the next nearest CC (St.Ives) is a bit of distance and time being a bit of luxury at the moment it's not doable. 

TBH, I'm asking because it's been noted by more than one person that some of our members ride don't always ride in the appropriate manner to how the rest of the group is behaving. Older members tell me that the club has grown massively over the last couple of years (I've only been a member just over a year) so going from say 6-10 on Sunday mornings to 40+ and hence, the ability range is widened. Personally, I don't think the club can please everyone but at the same time maybe some 'rules' should be put in place. That's why I'm asking, can a club leave it on a largely ad-hoc basis or should there be more of a structure? Maybe a bit of both?


Tony.


----------



## Dave Davenport (29 Apr 2014)

We've looked at bringing more controls into our (I'm club runs secretary for Sotonia CC) runs but it throws up all sorts of issues with liability and insurance and tends to put people off leading rides. We have a guide to club run etiquette on the web site which we ask that people read before their first one, apart from that it's down to the more experienced riders to advise the new comers.
When I started riding with Sotonia about 12 years ago we had about 70 members and you'd get 20 odd turn up for the club runs. We now have 250 members and regularly get 70+ out on a Sunday. A large proportion of inexperienced riders can cause problems, we've had a few 'silly' crashes over the last couple of years but I don't think there's a quick fix that would improve matters.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I hate club runs that stop at a cafe, Im here to ride....


Me too.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2014)

Maximum number per group is a good idea, with different groups doing different routes.


----------



## e-rider (29 Apr 2014)

25 years ago club runs up and down the country all had a pretty similar format. These days (esp the last 10 years) there is huge variation. 4 clubs in the same city are likely to all offer very different experiences and very different people


----------



## outlash (29 Apr 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> We've looked at bringing more controls into our (I'm club runs secretary for Sotonia CC) runs but it throws up all sorts of issues with liability and insurance and tends to put people off leading rides. We have a guide to club run etiquette on the web site which we ask that people read before their first one, apart from that it's down to the more experienced riders to advise the new comers.
> When I started riding with Sotonia about 12 years ago we had about 70 members and you'd get 20 odd turn up for the club runs. We now have 250 members and regularly get 70+ out on a Sunday. A large proportion of inexperienced riders can cause problems, we've had a few 'silly' crashes over the last couple of years but I don't think there's a quick fix that would improve matters.



Thanks Dave, I think we're at the same sort of point. TBH, what with the TDF passing through nearby Cambridge in July, I can see us being swamped around then.


Tony.


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2014)

outlash said:


> If only it were that simple. Even the next nearest CC (St.Ives) is a bit of distance and time being a bit of luxury at the moment it's not doable.
> 
> TBH, I'm asking because it's been noted by more than one person that some of our members ride don't always ride in the appropriate manner to how the rest of the group is behaving. Older members tell me that the club has grown massively over the last couple of years (I've only been a member just over a year) so going from say 6-10 on Sunday mornings to 40+ and hence, the ability range is widened. Personally, I don't think the club can please everyone but at the same time maybe some 'rules' should be put in place. That's why I'm asking, can a club leave it on a largely ad-hoc basis or should there be more of a structure? Maybe a bit of both?
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what his user name on here but Jimmy Mac on the Cycle Chat MyCylingLog is a member I believe and he might give you an insight to the club.
In general some riders/ride leaders are very regimented (no pun intended) and others are very laissez-faire. I must admit I like a group thats somewhere in between, everybody looks out for each other and are accommodating.


----------



## derrick (29 Apr 2014)

We are very relaxed with the main club ride, no one get's dropped there is always someone to help with mechanicals, we have a morning stop after 20 to 30 miles, some of the club will come back the rest will go on to the next stop, which is normally a pub, then there is the faster group they do not stop till the ride ends, anything between 40 and 80 miles, that ride goes out Saturday and Sunday morning, Nice friendly club.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (30 Apr 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> I am of a similar opinion really, I just don't bother going on them during the summer, too slow, even the fast ones are pretty much just cruising pace and you never know for certain how things will go down and who will turn up.


 
Exactly, my old club used to do, lets stop for a new brew a butty, No thankx, ill do that with my real friends now lets crack on!!! (Joke)


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Apr 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Exactly, my old club used to do, lets stop for a new brew a butty, No thankx, ill do that with my real friends now lets crack on!!! (Joke)



I don't mind them in principle, it is just that a typical club run will take about 4 hours or more when you take into account, cafe stops, mechanicals, riders who over estimated their ability, someone on a bad day etc etc all of which adding up to 4 hours invested and probably half of it spent freewheeling or sat in a cafe. 4 hours is nearly half of my allocated training week (~10 hours), simply can't give that time up (and it is time given up in terms of training because it will provide pretty much no benefit).

Rather than go then moan about the stop taking too long etc, I just stay away and let those who want to go enjoy it and I ride on my own or with a few clubmates who are of a similar level and with similar circumstances.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (30 Apr 2014)

I dont moan about it (Much) I used to cycle with all to the cafe the carry on, on my own. Yes its alot of wasted hours, I try and get on the front if I can and atttack the hills.


----------



## HLaB (30 Apr 2014)

I dont mind a cafe stop as its usually something for me to push hard too.


----------



## Hip Priest (30 Apr 2014)

A club run in something I enjoy occasionally, but as I only get to do one long ride per week, I prefer to spend it training rather than riding socially. I got into the habit of riding with the club every week last year, and my fitness dropped off a cliff.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 May 2014)

I have never been in a club and have no real desire to be, but I have seen plenty of examples of..... Riding 2 or 3 abreast down a narrow road with a car stuck behind, and nobody bothering to do anything about it, therefore winding the driver up. 

Really gets on my t*ts that does and gives the rest of us a bad name!


----------



## Dave Davenport (2 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have never been in a club and have no real desire to be, but I have seen plenty of examples of..... Riding 2 or 3 abreast down a narrow road with a car stuck behind, and nobody bothering to do anything about it, therefore winding the driver up.
> 
> Really gets on my t*ts that does and gives the rest of us a bad name!



Or from another perspective;
Riding two or three abreast to prevent an impatient driver making a dangerous pass of a long line of single file riders on a narrow road.......and winding the driver up.


----------



## outlash (2 May 2014)

That's the kind of situation that we have had complaints about. In most cases on a narrow stretch of tarmac, the group leader should (and in most cases does) call out for everyone to ride single file and when there's a straight long enough to make a pass, we'd wave the driver round. Unfortunately it doesn't always happen and that's where problems arise.


Tony.


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2014)

Depends upon (amongst other things):

- the club
- who turns up
- the terrain
- pure luck

I don't do club runs generally. They faff around far too much for my linking. Plus, the last couple I have been on felt too much like a golf club. A few tools in the particular club stuff it up. I don't want to spend my free time with a_ssholes.


----------



## 400bhp (7 May 2014)

[QUOTE="Mad Doug Biker, post: 3058499, member: 10208"

Really gets on my t*ts that does and gives the rest of us a bad name! [/QUOTE]

Who is this "us" you speak of?

Don't pigeonhole me thank you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 May 2014)

Dave Davenport said:


> Or from another perspective;
> Riding two or three abreast to prevent an impatient driver making a dangerous pass of a long line of single file riders on a narrow road.......and winding the driver up.



Which is all very well, but when it is safe and there is more than enough space for the driver to pass, I don't see why people should continue to stubbornly try to make some sort of point* which will only pi*s the driver off and maybe next actually WILL result in the situation you have just described!!  (if by the original driver, or someone else who hears their story and already has an axe to grind. We aren't exactly very popular as it is with some people, dur!!).

...... And if that happens, then, well done!!


* - A lot of the situations I've seen it has *appeared* to have been exactly this or something similar.


----------



## MikeG (8 May 2014)

outlash said:


> ............when there's a straight long enough to make a pass, we'd wave the driver round............



We have a club rule against this.

We use our road position and body language to signal to drivers, but waving them past could land a rider in hot water if something were to go wrong. Road users should take responsibility for assessing for themselves whether an overtake is safe, and any cyclist who called a car through and for there to be an accident as a result could find themselves in court.


----------



## Venod (8 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> We have a club rule against this.
> 
> We use our road position and body language to signal to drivers, but waving them past could land a rider in hot water if something were to go wrong. Road users should take responsibility for assessing for themselves whether an overtake is safe, and any cyclist who called a car through and for there to be an accident as a result could find themselves in court.



I have to agree with your club rule, but find it sad that we are scared to help through fear of repercussions..


----------



## outlash (8 May 2014)

Interesting. The flip side of that would be that it's uncommon for a driver to be sat behind a group of cyclists and as such, may be unsure of how to proceed. IMO, I'd rather help them on their way than have them sat behind getting agitated/nervous and possibly make a rash decision. Is it any worse than other drivers flashing their lights to let you through a narrow gap?


Tony.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2014)

have to agree with @MikeG 
I never wave a car through. Let the driver make up their own mind whether to proceed or not.

I have seen a very near accident were a cyclist in a group waved a car through only for another car to turn into the road from just ahead. A very close call.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 May 2014)

Signalling to another road user is not going to land you in court, although I tend not to do it because there's too much risk of being misunderstood.


----------



## sheddy (8 May 2014)

When riding with larger groups, does your club have a protocol for splitting into smaller units to allow motorists to overtake in stages ?


----------



## outlash (10 May 2014)

We don't, what tends to happen is that we don't have groups any larger than 10 riders and that's purely for our benefit anyway as it makes it manageable for the ride leaders.


Tony.


----------



## spen666 (2 Jun 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> *Signalling to another road user is not going to land you in court*, although I tend not to do it because there's too much risk of being misunderstood.


 
I don't agree with this. It may well land you in a civil claim, alleging at least contributory negligence


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2014)

sheddy said:


> When riding with larger groups, does your club have a protocol for splitting into smaller units to allow motorists to overtake in stages ?



This is a very effective and simple idea that I have tried to instil in our riders .... But it's not easy.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jun 2014)

In some ways cycling is a victim of its own success. It's become popular and more diverse thus peoples expectation or wants from a club reflect this. Also it's not about numbers either.
Clubs need to be honest about their offering OR prepare to become more diversified if they want to attract large memberships.
When we founded 'Abingdon Freewheeling' we were a bunch of similar amiable cyclist who wanted to get people into social group riding, there's no pretence about speed or sporting, just rides aimed at going for a spin and meeting other cyclist. The other important decision we made was to be as unstructured as possible, hence anyone can start and lead any kind of ride they like, anytime. If it's popular it grows and becomes regular. There are no hard or fast rules.

We did have an influx of more 'mamil' types that wanted to convert us to a more 'regular' road club with higher fees and matching kit etc. It was an unpleasant time as we tried to stay true to our original ethos. We stuck to our guns and suggested they start a club on their own image .... They did and it's working well. Some ride with both groups, we all do our own thing and I think the cyclist of Abingdon are fortunate to have many choices.
There's nothing stopping anyone forming their own club in their own style, if the offering is good, people will come.

In the future there will be clubs for all kinda of cyclist ... And it only needs to be a few people.


----------



## simon briggs (11 Jun 2014)

I joined a local club that is much more social and less serious. 30m run on a saturday with coffee after if wanted, steady pace and a mix of riders - they also run a special needs group that take it a little easier. Very friendly. No issues around kit or bike

In comparison my first experience with a club was a well know outfit who run one of the biggest sportifs in Kent. I found them to be very unfriendly and a bit to serious, but I suppose you can't tar everyone with the same brush.


----------



## Leodis (23 Jun 2014)

So many rides its hard to say. We run A, B to C (also + rides) rides on weekends, we also have a sat social where non-members are welcome of a steady pace of 12-14mph, around 40-45 miler to the same location with coffee and cake at Bolton abbey. The rides are all posted on our Facebook page no later than Thursday morning by ride leaders so we all can see them.

We also have training rides Tuesday & Thursdays, Tuesdays CG have 4 groups with beginners and noobs in that with an average of around 20mph and Thursday for the more experienced rider of between 24-26mph CG.

Great club with no pretence.

http://albarosacc.com/rides/training/


----------



## derrick (23 Jun 2014)

20 mph average for a newbie, there must be some fit people up your way.
Think i will stick to riding down south.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jun 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> I hate club runs that stop at a cafe, Im here to ride....



I don't mind the cycling, but I don't want it to interfere with my cake stops! 

I joined a club when I lived in Stockholm and went for _one_ ride with them.

I didn't have a road bike at that time, and was testing the water to see if being a member would motivate me more to get one.

I was out on my Scott hybrid and the looks I got from nearly everyone was a bit of a surprise. We were out on a 50 km ride, and although my bike was a lot slower and heavier than their's, my legs, and lungs, were a lot better than most of the other riders.

They didn't need to say anything afterwards, their expressions said it all, but I won't bother with a club again: maybe, at best, a group of friends or acquaintances at some stage. Otherwise I prefer my own company.


----------



## Oaklegs (9 Jul 2014)

The Bike shop group that I ride with have introduced the following code of ethics which seems to work for us. http://www.tourdecure.com.au/pages/...my-Local-Tour-De-Cure/TDC-Etiquette-Guide.pdf
Years ago (like 60) I rode with London based clubs The Shamrock and the Marsh and good fun was had by all on a clubrun but of course there is far more traffic these days.


----------



## Apollonius (9 Jul 2014)

Lots to like in that Aussie document. We don't have too much of a problem with plank bridges, but I do second the point about not "over-calling" hazards. If every imperfection in the road surface is called, it becomes like "crying wolf". 

Our biggest problem is with the range in ability. One incline and we spread for a distance. It is so much easier to keep a bunch safe if they can get quickly across major roads, for example. Some of our octogenarians struggle with this for some reason....


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Jul 2014)

Probably more realistic to call _'NO hole'_ on most of our rides .


----------



## derrick (9 Jul 2014)

MikeG said:


> Cafe stop at about 20 to 25 miles (halfway). No formal time in front, although the ride leader usually goes there as he is the only one who knows the way generally. No-one gets dropped, stop for all mechanicals etc.......pace of the slowest rider. Those who need to go faster can have a burst up the hills, and just wait at the top.
> 
> Cycle Club Sudbury. All welcome!!


That's the way we do it.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Jul 2014)

sheddy said:


> When riding with larger groups, does your club have a protocol for splitting into smaller units to allow motorists to overtake in stages ?


no. But we do have a protocol on mudguards.


----------



## Apollonius (12 Jul 2014)

Really? Compulsory or banned?


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Jul 2014)

Common courtesy really - if you go into a cafe and transfer crap from your muddy arse all over their pastel upholstery you (and the rest of the club) won't be wecome in future. Never mind about the experience of riding behind a mudguard less bike. So we have a mudguards on winter rides/wet days policy - not rigorously enforced but certainly encouraged. And if you haven't got guards bring a bin liner to sit on!


----------



## Oaklegs (12 Jul 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> no. But we do have a protocol on mudguards.


There is absolutely no one here in Perth that I know with mudguards other than those personal clip on things as the bikes just don't have clearance or facilities for fitting them. I recently threw away a lot of Carlton tyre savers that I have had for 30 years because I just could not fit them to the brakes now.


----------



## Tynan (14 Aug 2014)

my only source for waving cars through is my driving instructor but he said that a hand signal was just that, you were responsible for what you made of it and the decision you made. In my experience of group riding the good driver that hangs back will be grateful to be waved through and its not exactly fun having a car waiting to pass you

good riding is taking control of situations, holding the car back when not safe, waving them through when it is rather than leaving them to judge it

I hate the whole liability argument


----------



## Trull (14 Aug 2014)

I started a fb and Strava group for the local villagers to get together, it works nicely with a ride pretty much each weekend - last ride was towards Stonehaven, then over the Slug Road before taking in the Gammel and that magnificent twisty descent into Strachan and hot beverages in Raemoir. Admittedly there was a certain amount of "liquid sunshine" on the last leg but everyone enjoyed themselves and we averaged a steady 21kph. I've also generated an extra fellow CTC member who now goes out on their runs to boot. The trick seems to be to keep it simple, and not boss people.


----------



## suzeworld (22 Dec 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> We've looked at bringing more controls into our (I'm club runs secretary for Sotonia CC) runs but it throws up all sorts of issues with liability and insurance and tends to put people off leading rides. We have a guide to club run etiquette on the web site which we ask that people read before their first one



Could you post a link to that. please?


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Dec 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Could you post a link to that. please?


http://www.sotonia.co.uk/riding-with-us/


----------



## suzeworld (22 Dec 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> http://www.sotonia.co.uk/riding-with-us/


Thank-you very much, I will read and absorb this soon .. bless you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Dec 2015)

I was gonna go on an introduction ride with FPCC earlier month, but due to finishing work late wasnt up for a 7Am start to make my way to the meeting point, My friend went in my place and while he did say they were a friendly bunch there seemed to be some sort of elitism going on as my friend was on an old hybrid and everyone else was on road/race bikes. According to FPCCs own website, the introduction ride is supposed to go as slow as the slowest rider that turns up, None of that happened. My friend on the beat up hybrid eventually had to drop out because he couldnt keep up.

I got an email of apology later in the day from the leader of the group saying that he should have split the group into two because the faster riders of the club had come out that day. None the less, I passed the message on to my friend and he didnt care much for the apology as he's attempted to join other cycling clubs in the past but had problems with some of the members either cycling too close and trying to 'bully him' into making a mistakes that would take the other riders down etc etc or simply just not talking or interacting with him simply because hes new, hes an outsider and nobody knows him.

He didnt want to join a club so we tried a few social rides from the skyride website and people were just the same. two of the groups we went out with, even if it was a medium paced ride just didnt seem to care about each other and a mechanical issue pretty much meant that your time with the group was at an end and you would drop out while everyone just cycled on without even the slightest hint of one of the people in the group let alone the ride leader/organiser themselves looking back and doing a head count.

The second social ride i went on with my friend, I ended up having a slight mechanical issue while on route. But i still managed to limp my way to the meeting point. Unfortunately the same friend that went on the FPCC ride was with me that day too but he took the wrong turn and ended up elsewhere.

I met up with the group. Spoke to the ride leader who was more interested in cramming her ride briefing down my throat then listen to what i had to say. Tried to tell her about my mechanical probs and that my friend who was probably less than 3mins away from the meeting point was still on his way.

What did they all do? They all left without us! That marked pretty much the last attempt at a social ride for both of us.

It was a real shame about the FPCC though as I have read so many nice things about how friendly they are and such. My friend doesnt want to go for an outing with them again as he prefers the more recreational and long distance rides.

As i have a road bike now. I will most likely go for an introduction ride with FPCC.

======

All that a side, i have been trying to get my friend to get rid of his 5 or 6 year old Hybrid for a long time for something newer but he doesnt want to spend the money. He commutes to work on it, almost goes everywhere on it but doesnt do any sort of maintenance on the bike - Not even cleaning or oiling the drivetrain. The only time his bike got any kind of love was when he ended up going into regents canal with it as duck ran out onto his path and he had to swerve out the way but lost his balance. Took it to cyclesurgery and they pretty much changed 90% of his drivetrain.


----------



## speccy1 (26 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> I was gonna go on an introduction ride with FPCC earlier month, but due to finishing work late wasnt up for a 7Am start to make my way to the meeting point, My friend went in my place and while he did say they were a friendly bunch there seemed to be some sort of elitism going on as my friend was on an old MTB and everyone else was on road/race bikes. According to FPCCs own website, the introduction ride is supposed to go as slow as the slowest rider that turns up, None of that happened. My friend on the beat up hybrid eventually had to drop out because he couldnt keep up.
> 
> I got an email of apology later in the day from the leader of the group saying that he should have split the group into two because the faster riders of the club had come out that day. None the less, I passed the message on to my friend and he didnt care much for the apology as he's attempted to join other cycling clubs in the past but had problems with some of the members either cycling too close and trying to 'bully him' into making a mistakes that would take the other riders down etc etc or simply just not talking or interacting with him simply because hes new, hes an outsider and nobody knows him.
> 
> ...


This is shocking behaviour!

I`ll admit to having issues with my club in the past, but they have been political, nothing to do with the rides themselves.

We always split into 3 groups - social, tempo, and elite. Having ridden on all 3 over the years, they all follow the same pattern. If anybody has a problem or a mechanical, the whole group will stop and wait/help out. NOBODY EVER GETS ABANDONED. Unless people have other plans or need to leave early, we return with the same number as we started with. A few years ago I snapped my chain 15 miles from home, and one of the guys actually got his wife to come and rescue me and take me home! This to me is how a club should be (I know what happened to me was an extreme case), not what you are describing - that is just pants


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Dec 2015)

speccy1 said:


> This is shocking behaviour!
> 
> I`ll admit to having issues with my club in the past, but they have been political, nothing to do with the rides themselves.
> 
> We always split into 3 groups - social, tempo, and elite. Having ridden on all 3 over the years, they all follow the same pattern. If anybody has a problem or a mechanical, the whole group will stop and wait/help out. NOBODY EVER GETS ABANDONED. Unless people have other plans or need to leave early, we return with the same number as we started with. A few years ago I snapped my chain 15 miles from home, and one of the guys actually got his wife to come and rescue me and take me home! This to me is how a club should be (I know what happened to me was an extreme case), not what you are describing - that is just pants



Maybe we're just not looking at the right clubs. FPCC sounded really interesting as they have members that cover almost all areas of cycling apart from the more 'social' rides. Im guessing social for them is having newer riders join them for the 'introduction ride' 

I half feel sorry for my friend though, I told him i wouldnt be going & he should also cancel but he insisted that he go so I was like "alright, go and find out what they're like..."

In FPCCs case - the ride description on their website says bring whatever bike you want but a road bike is recommended. I wasnt there so i cant tell if there was any 'friction' in the air when they all saw him roll up in a well-travelled hybrid. I honestly thought that he would of had a good time with FPCC - chatting with them, getting to know them and the club etc etc. Because of that, im not even half sure if i want to go out for a ride with them even if i have a road bike.

I dont want to turn up for a ride with them only to find out that everyone sticks to the people they know rather than the new people who may be interested in becoming part of the club. It doesnt really paint a positive image of them as a club.

So for the time being its just me and my friend doing our own rides around london and stuff.


----------



## speccy1 (26 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> Maybe we're just not looking at the right clubs. FPCC sounded really interesting as they have members that cover almost all areas of cycling apart from the more 'social' rides. Im guessing social for them is having newer riders join them for the 'introduction ride'
> 
> I half feel sorry for my friend though, I told him i wouldnt be going & he should also cancel but he insisted that he go so I was like "alright, go and find out what they're like..."
> 
> ...


Seems like the website, and what they "actually" do are two totally different things.

If we have new people turn up on club rides, we do our best to make them feel welcome and want to join/come back again.

I do know of a club not too far away from me that act exactly the same as you describe, seems to be one extreme or the other............


----------



## vickster (26 Dec 2015)

RoubaixCube said:


> Maybe we're just not looking at the right clubs. FPCC sounded really interesting as they have members that cover almost all areas of cycling apart from the more 'social' rides. Im guessing social for them is having newer riders join them for the 'introduction ride'
> 
> I half feel sorry for my friend though, I told him i wouldnt be going & he should also cancel but he insisted that he go so I was like "alright, go and find out what they're like..."
> 
> ...


You could join the London Sunday CC rides?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sunday-london-ride.47966/page-463

Sky ride? CTC?


----------



## RoubaixCube (26 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> You could join the London Sunday CC rides?
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sunday-london-ride.47966/page-463
> 
> Sky ride? CTC?



Id be totally down with that once in awhile - Nice to meet up with the london CC posse


----------

